

Feds admit storing checkpoint body scan images - v4n4d1s
http://www.cnet.com/news/feds-admit-storing-checkpoint-body-scan-images/

======
bediger4000
Ha ha ha ha! HOW many times did the TSA deny this?

All that remains is to find out _which_ body scan images they kept. I bet
Sofia Vergara's is in the stored image, as well as every other shapely young
woman who went through the Nude-a-tron. I bet a few men's images are stored as
well, if you know what I mean and I think that you do.

This whole Let-Us-Obviously-Violate-Your-Human-Rights-Because-Terrorism thing
is getting old. Fess up, TSA, FBI and NSA! The longer you deny doing creepy
things, the worse it will be for you and your masters!

